# Property taxes



## jujube (Aug 25, 2022)

We just got the notification of the new proposed property taxes  and they have GONE DOWN. Yes, down.

It'll be interesting to see if a bright star rises tonight and three Wise Men come over the hill (although with this being a mid-term election year here in Florida, there may only be two....or maybe one...).


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 25, 2022)

jujube said:


> We just got the notification of the new proposed property taxes and they have GONE DOWN


First I have ever heard of that happening!!


----------



## jujube (Aug 25, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> First I have ever heard of that happening!!


Yep, they're up to something.  Raise the sales tax or gas tax or.....   As they say, " The government giveth and the government taketh away....and taketh away....and taketh away...."


----------



## Myquest55 (Aug 25, 2022)

In Maine, as seniors, we now have the option of requesting a freeze on our property tax.


----------



## C50 (Aug 25, 2022)

I applied for a homestead exemption last year and my property taxes were reduced about $250 per year.  Sweet right?  I got a notice Monday from the auditors office that my home valuation has gone up 85K.  Soooo, looks like me taxes will go back up.


----------



## Chet (Aug 25, 2022)

In PA, property taxes and school taxes go up every year.


----------



## C50 (Aug 25, 2022)

Chet said:


> In PA, property taxes and school taxes go up every year.


I would have to dig out my tax bill to give you an exact precentage but in my district around 80% of my property taxes go toward the local school district.  This past year they built three brand new elementary schools for a school system that graduates around 200 kids a year.

Also where I live there is no city water or sewer, no free WiFi network, no free trash pick up,  no full time fire or police personell.  They plow and salt the roads in the winter and re chip and tar them every few years.  

I don't feel like I get much for my money.


----------



## Gemma (Aug 25, 2022)

Where I live in PA, property taxes and school taxes haven't increased in years.  The homestead exemption that I applied for years ago, reduces my taxed by $868 a year.


----------



## Colleen (Aug 25, 2022)

I'm in PA also and our homesteading reduced our taxes $1200, which is great, but what's with National Fuel Gas and Penelec!? They've really gone up since we lived here 8 years ago.


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 26, 2022)

jujube said:


> We just got the notification of the new proposed property taxes  and they have GONE DOWN. Yes, down.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see if a bright star rises tonight and three Wise Men come over the hill (although with this being a mid-term election year here in Florida, there may only be two....or maybe one...).


You're a lucky one. The tax on our Florida house was $2400 last year... $3400 this year.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Aug 26, 2022)

Nevada’s property taxes are really low.


----------

